# Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen



## Seriola (15. Juni 2014)

Moin! 

Ich hab gehört, die Fische seien dieses Jahr schon früh in der Ostsee!? Kann das jemad bestätigen? 

Gruß,

D.


----------



## Florossos (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Eine Meeräsche konnte ich bereits vor 1 Woche in Neustadt sichten...


----------



## takezo (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

In der Nordsee schon reichlich vorhanden....die erste auf fliege kam Pfingsten raus...


----------



## eastsurf (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Moin, vor einer woche ist mir eine direkt vor den füßen vorbeigeschwommen. Wäre vor schreck fast vom stein gefallen. Achja war in staberhuk.


----------



## 2911hecht (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*



Seriola schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab gehört, die Fische seien dieses Jahr schon früh in der Ostsee!? Kann das jemad bestätigen?
> 
> ...


 Wo sonst?
Warnemünde Jachthafenmole auch schon.


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

hat einer von euch im bereich wismarbucht ... boltenhagen, wohlenberg, beckerwitz, wieschendorf oder zierow eine oder mehrere von diesen schönheiten gesichtet, freue mich über jede antwort.


----------



## carpjunkie (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Erst mit meiner freundin im neustädter hafen gewesen und
4 gesehen,3 davon aufjedenfall 60+! 

P.s. ich komm wieder


----------



## Topic (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

edit: mein beitrag war unüberlegt


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

@ Topic 
super info, danke!


----------



## Ostseesilber (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

... Kann man die eigentlich auch essen oder gehts euch hier nur um den "Sport"#c


----------



## 2911hecht (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ... Kann man die eigentlich auch essen oder gehts euch hier nur um den "Sport"#c


Natürlich kann man. http://blog.zeit.de/nachgesalzen/2010/10/26/4460_4460


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

... Ist ja interessant - wusste nicht das die mit Hering und Makrele verwandt ist - dachte immer wie ne Art Weißfisch nur eben im Salzwasser...


----------



## marlowe (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Also mit Makrele oder Hering würde ich die nicht vergleichen - "verwandt" sind sie  auch nicht wirklich.
Meeräschen sind wirklich super Speisefische. Fast keine Gräten und schönes, festes Fleisch - sehr Kinderkompatibel.

Die Exemplare aus Hafenbecken sollen allerdings nicht schmecken - konnte ich aber noch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Marsvin (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Moin,




> Die systematische Stellung der Meeräschen blieb lange Zeit rätselhaft. Sie wurden deshalb innerhalb der Stachelflosser in eine eigene Ordnung, die Mugiliformes, eingeordnet; andere Wissenschaftler zählen die Meeräschen zu den Barschartigen (Perciformes).


 (Wikipedia)

Wer sie isst, sollte sich darüber klar sein, wie alt die bei uns anzutreffenden Exemplare sind (so um die 15 Jahre) und wie viel Antifouling und anderer Giftkram sich in dieser Zeit in ihnen angesammelt hat... :g


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Marsvin (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Moin,


ich dachte, ich stell' mal ein paar Bilder von heute Nachmittag ein...











Sonnige Grüße! #h



Achim


----------



## Frankko (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Petri zu der schönen Äsche.
Klasse Kurve hat die Rute.


----------



## Seriola (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!


----------



## laxvän (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Petri zur schönen Meeräsche.


----------



## hovifan (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Mensch Petri Achim. Mein Neid kennt keine Grenzen. Mein letztes richtig traumatisches MÄ-Erlebnis hatte ich in Antibes - FR. Da war ich vor 3 Jahren auf nem Zeltplatz mit eigener Bachstrecke. Da sind die Burschis, die die Nachbarn mulet nennen, wirklich zu Hunderten hochgezogen. Massive Schwärme in auch ordentlichen Größen im knietiefen Süßwasser, vielleicht 300 m von der Mündung ins Mittelmeer entfernt. Ich hab ne ganze Woche alles probiert. Sogar Baguette an die Fusselpeitsche montiert und alle grünfusseligen Standardfliegen - nichts. Die blanke Ignoranz. :r Aber die Hübsche hab ich dann erwischt. Meine erste und bisher einzige Tinca mit der Fliege. 42 cm. War echt lecker, weil eben kein schlammiger Teich sondern Mittelgebirgsmäßiger Bach.:g


----------



## duckstar2010 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Petri Achim!
Werde mal versuchen Ende der Woche in deinen Laden zu kommen - ich brauch Multenfusseln! Dann kannst mir gleich erzählen, wo ich die schönen Fische zwischen Ecktown und Waabs finden könnte (wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast ja mal da gewohnt)


----------



## looki (16. August 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Petri zur Meeräsche! Schönes Tier!


----------



## Corinna68 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

petri ur schönen meeräsche super fisch


----------



## Michael.S (16. August 2014)

*AW: Meeräschen 2014 - Fänge/Sichtungen*

Gesichtet vor ca. zwei Wochen , zwei schöne Exemplare direkt an der Oberfläche  in Cuxhaven Amerikahafen


----------

